# Non Habitual Application



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone help?

I am in Carcavelos and am looking for assistance in applying for non habitual staus.

Can anyone recommend an accountant or other professional to assist (Lisbon/Estoril Coast)


Thanks in advance

Andy


----------

